# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  СУ вокруг нас

## Wasted

Где-то на этом форуме была ветка, в которой описывали свой неудачный опыт. Читал и поражался, насколько живуч наш организм. Люди глотали всякую хрень, неделями лежали в коме, кто-то бился в чудовищных галлюцинациях, но в итоге остался здесь. А тут знакомая друга вчера сходила в аптеку, чего-то накупила, ввела внутривенно и через пару часов отошла, не спасли ни окружающие, ни бригада скорой. Я до этого теоретизировал о СУ, но когда он случается вот так рядом с тобой, воспринимается совсем иначе. Говорят, это не первая уже попытка была, раньше все отнекивалась, что мол не помню, была пьяна и вообще хочу жить и растить ребенка. А в этот раз получилось. Хорошо что записку оставила, милиция на этой съемной хате и так зависала полночи. Покоя ее душе, если душа есть, и лучшего бытия там, если ТАМ существует. Всех же, кто прочел, поздравляю, что вы ещё живы.

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

Del

----------


## Wasted

> Земля ей пухом. Интересно, что она ввела. Способ не для всех, я в вену ни разу ничего не колол. Знакомая из медиков или ИН? Я за 37 лет только один раз столкнулся с су. Лет 25 назад знакомый родителей повесился, был алкоголиком. Мой отец был алкоголиком. Своим алкоголизмом сделал нашу жизнь невыносимой. Последние 7-8 лет угрожал покончить с собой. Так всех достал, что никто не обращал внимания. Умер от опухоли мозга. Из-за него у меня неприязнь к алкоголю. Выпиваю только на новый год чуть-чуть, и то не каждый год.


 Что точно колола, вряд ли кто нам скажет, но вроде снотворное какое-то. Не медик, не наркоманка, но жизнь ее была богата на приключения, даже отсидеть успела за карманные кражи, так что и инъекции делать вполне могла научиться. 
Бгг, менты все думали за наркотики, всех свозили на экспертизу и забрали замороженного мотыля из морозилки (корм для рыбок), вот уж повеселятся с результатов!

----------


## tempo

Хоть и примеряешь на себя этот костюмчик из белой ткани, всё равно как-то грустно, когда кто-то его уже надел.
Вспомнилось:
"... Самое дорогое у человека*— это жизнь. Она дается ему один раз, и прожить ее надо так, чтобы не было мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы, чтобы не жег позор за подленькое и мелочное прошлое..."

----------


## Unity

Циники-психологи, однако, считают, что когда мы проливаем слёзы по новопреставленным, мы, в действительно, жалеем не умерших. 
Жалеем Себя.
Иными словами, вот, мы жили, как-то контактировали - ну и прочий человек помогал нам выжить, развлекал нас и служил вечною "заставкой" на экране нашего сознания. Он делал нашу жизнь ярче ну и веселей - а теперь ушёл. 
Мы огорчены - утратой - любимой игрушки. Кто теперь нас будет радовать и развлекать, служить нашему комфорту, удобству?
Мы лишились поддержки. Мы против сего и мы несогласны. 
Ведь мы не умеем и не представляем, как же будем дальше - уже без кого-то, кто стал важным элементом жизни. 
Умершему что? Иные измерения, встреча с Творцом или небытие - а мы Здесь останемся. Брошенные. Преданные. Сами. Без кого-то...
И нам себя жалко. Чувствуем обиду - словно бы само Мироздание у нас кого-то Отняло...
Наше эго в ярости. В торге и смирении. Наконец, в приятии. 
Но эти процессы во нашем мозгу, мозг же того, кто погиб - подавно прогнил и съеден грунтовыми червями. 
Понимая это, становится смешно.

----------


## Dr.Tiger

Смысл написанного на 99% понятен, что уже само по себе странно, т.к. я перед этим не бухал)))

Не понял только вот этого:



> Понимая это, становится смешно.


 Понимая "что"? Что ИМЕННО вызывает у вас смех?

Человек ведь по-разному может прожить жизнь и умереть. Он может прожить долгую и счастливую жизнь и мирно уйти в своей постели в окружении любящих родственников. Тогда да, *ДОЛГО* лить слезы по нему глупо. А бывает иначе... Человек прожил мало, сделать толком нечего не успел и погиб под колесами машины или при пожаре сгорел. Или такой вот пример. Человек прожил относительно долго, но "жизнью" его существование, сотканное из ежедневных мучений, назвать было никак нельзя, и умер этот человек в муках. Как в таких случаях не плакать?

----------


## Dr.Tiger

6лядь, "НИЧЕГО не успел", а не "НЕЧЕГО".

А то ща еще Remarque в роли корректора прибежит.

----------


## tempo

> съеден грунтовыми червями.


 Как подлинный ценитель всяческих выражопываний, добавляю сей перл в свою коллекцию ))

----------


## Wasted

> Циники-психологи, однако, считают, что когда мы проливаем слёзы по новопреставленным, мы, в действительно, жалеем не умерших. 
> Жалеем Себя.
> Иными словами, вот, мы жили, как-то контактировали - ну и прочий человек помогал нам выжить, развлекал нас и служил вечною "заставкой" на экране нашего сознания. Он делал нашу жизнь ярче ну и веселей - а теперь ушёл. 
> Мы огорчены - утратой - любимой игрушки. Кто теперь нас будет радовать и развлекать, служить нашему комфорту, удобству?
> Мы лишились поддержки. Мы против сего и мы несогласны. 
> Ведь мы не умеем и не представляем, как же будем дальше - уже без кого-то, кто стал важным элементом жизни. 
> Умершему что? Иные измерения, встреча с Творцом или небытие - а мы Здесь останемся. Брошенные. Преданные. Сами. Без кого-то...
> И нам себя жалко. Чувствуем обиду - словно бы само Мироздание у нас кого-то Отняло...
> Наше эго в ярости. В торге и смирении. Наконец, в приятии. 
> ...


 
А и психологом быть не надо, чтобы это увидеть. Недавно наконец закончились земные муки моей бабушки — той самой, о которой писал я здесь, что не дай Бог такого конца: мало того что ходить перестала из-за сломанной ноги, так ещё и голова отказала, два года в почти невменяемом состоянии. И вот моя мама все никак не может это принять, для нее самый ужас — что она больше никогда-никогда ее не увидит. То есть, она конечно любила ее и привязана была очень сильно, но вот эти слова — разве не выражение жалости к себе в первую очередь?

----------


## Хочу в Dignitas

Del

----------


## Unity

> Смысл написанного на 99% понятен


 Рад(а) за Вас.
Прогрессируете.)



> Не понял только вот этого:
> Понимая "что"? Что ИМЕННО вызывает у вас смех?
> Человек ведь по-разному может прожить жизнь и умереть. Он может прожить долгую и счастливую жизнь и мирно уйти в своей постели в окружении любящих родственников. Тогда да, ДОЛГО лить слезы по нему глупо. А бывает иначе... Человек прожил мало, сделать толком нечего не успел и погиб под колесами машины или при пожаре сгорел. Или такой вот пример. Человек прожил относительно долго, но "жизнью" его существование, сотканное из ежедневных мучений, назвать было никак нельзя, и умер этот человек в муках. Как в таких случаях не плакать?


 Всё просто.




> Душа индивидуума в форме “я” и есть эго.
> Истинное Я, Атман, который является природой сознания [Чит], не имеет чувства “я”.
> Не обладающее сознанием тело также не обладает чувством “я”.
> Таинственное появление обманчивого эго между сознанием и лишённым сознания телом является главной причиной всех трудностей; при его разрушении любыми средствами то, что реально существует, будет усмотрено как оно есть.
> Это названо Освобождением [мокша]


 .
Азъ это к тому, что все наши чувства, мысли и эмоции по поводу сбывшегося Факта чей-либо погибели - предельно бессмысленны.
Ушедшего не вернёшь.
Юный не увидит будущего. Страждущий всю жизнь - обретёт свободу от своей траурной судьбы. All right - in every single case.
Все те наши сантименты - всего лишь побочный эффект работы зеркальных нейронов в мозге: видя чью-то смерть, мы осознаём собственную смертность. Грядущий, вполне неизбежный "отрыв от кормушки" - всех мирских переживаний.
Слёзы - ведь не о покойнике и его печальной судьбине.
Это, опять-таки, жалость к самому себе.
Страх (и вполне резонный) & понимание: часы уже тикают. Обратный отсчёт идёт. И мы ведь когда-то также станем просто гумусом.

----------


## 4ёрный

Взрыв в психиатрической больнице Ставрополя устроил пациент, сообщил «Ленте.ру» в пятницу, 14 февраля, источник в правоохранительных органах края. Он сам погиб, других пострадавших нет.

В краевом управлении Следственного комитета России уточнили, что мужчина, доставленный родственниками, совершил суицид.

По предварительным данным, это был мужчина, доставленный родственниками в тяжелом состоянии — он уже неоднократно пытался покончить с собой. Пациент скончался в приемном покое больницы от полученных травм.

На месте происшествия работают следователи и криминалисты Следственного управления СКР по Ставропольскому краю, устанавливаются обстоятельства произошедшего.

----------


## Wasted

> Взрыв в психиатрической больнице Ставрополя устроил пациент, сообщил «Ленте.ру» в пятницу, 14 февраля, источник в правоохранительных органах края. Он сам погиб, других пострадавших нет.
> 
> В краевом управлении Следственного комитета России уточнили, что мужчина, доставленный родственниками, совершил суицид.
> 
> По предварительным данным, это был мужчина, доставленный родственниками в тяжелом состоянии — он уже неоднократно пытался покончить с собой. Пациент скончался в приемном покое больницы от полученных травм.
> 
> На месте происшествия работают следователи и криминалисты Следственного управления СКР по Ставропольскому краю, устанавливаются обстоятельства произошедшего.


  Хренассе

Хренассе. По ходу, собирался дома подорваться, чтоб уж с гарантией, но не дали, повезли в дурку. Но девайс успел захватить с собой.
Лучшего мира ему!

----------


## Victoria

Да мож забобахала себе то на что у неё анафилактический шок и всё. Такое никто не рассматривает? Ну или просто так сложились обстоятельства. Покою ей, на веки вечные.

----------


## Victoria

> Хренассе
> 
> Хренассе. По ходу, собирался дома подорваться, чтоб уж с гарантией, но не дали, повезли в дурку. Но девайс успел захватить с собой.
> Лучшего мира ему!


 Ты что ещё и левых с собой хотел уволочь? неее чувак это не айс. Давай себя только лучше

----------


## 4ёрный

Студентка выпала из окна на девятом этаже здания на Лиственничной аллее на севере Москвы. Ее нашли нашли на козырьке общежития аграрного университета имени К.А. Тимирязева, сообщает РЕН ТВ.

По информации Telegram-канала Mash, прибывшие на месте экстренные службы не смогли ей помочь, 20-летняя девушка умерла. Она училась в Московском институте физкультуры на третьем курсе факультета туризма, в момент инцидента находилась в комнате одна.

Следователи устанавливают причины произошедшего. Канал отмечает, что за день до смерти россиянка поссорилась со своим молодым человеком.

----------


## Wasted

> Ты что ещё и левых с собой хотел уволочь? неее чувак это не айс. Давай себя только лучше


 
Это наверное из другой темы сюда попало? Как бы то ни было, я только лишь мечтал.

----------


## Wasted

> Студентка выпала из окна на девятом этаже здания на Лиственничной аллее на севере Москвы. Ее нашли нашли на козырьке общежития аграрного университета имени К.А. Тимирязева, сообщает РЕН ТВ.
> 
> По информации Telegram-канала Mash, прибывшие на месте экстренные службы не смогли ей помочь, 20-летняя девушка умерла. Она училась в Московском институте физкультуры на третьем курсе факультета туризма, в момент инцидента находилась в комнате одна.
> 
> Следователи устанавливают причины произошедшего. Канал отмечает, что за день до смерти россиянка поссорилась со своим молодым человеком.


 
Не, ну вот из-за женщины с собой кончать не стал бы 100%, не способен я к такой любви. Второй не будет только матери, а спутниц жизни легко.

----------


## tempo

Козырёк над входом спасает, оказывается, не только от сосулек.

----------


## 4ёрный

Мужчина попытался совершить суицид под окнами офиса президента Украины Владимира Зеленского, пишет «Страна.ua».

Пострадавшего удалось быстро остановить, он госпитализирован с ожогами легкой степени. Перед этим он успел рассказать журналистам, что прибыл в Киев из Сумской области, но не участвует в проходящих в столице митингах медработников, которые протестуют против оптимизации больниц.
По словам мужчины, чиновники местного сельсовета при помощи сотрудников Геокадастра украли у него землю, не дав провести распаевку. Походы по инстанциям не дали результата, тогда он прибегнул к крайним мерам.

----------


## 4ёрный

Оказывается, он поджёг себя прямо во время митинга врачей)))) который проходил в этом же месте))) Продуманный тип.

----------


## 4ёрный

Ученик пятого класса одной из школ Тюмени совершил суицид, сообщает 72.RU со ссылкой на источник.

Самоубийство произошло вне учебного заведения в начале февраля, тогда в школе был карантин. Школьное руководство отказалось разговаривать с журналистами. В пресс-службе управления Следственного комитета по области Znak.com подтвердили факт смерти мальчика.

Региональный уполномоченный по правам ребенка Андрей Степанов сказал 72.RU, что родители погибшего пятиклассника отказались от психологической помощи.

Следователи проверяют обстоятельства произошедшего. Возбуждено уголовное дело. По какой статье, не уточняется.

Ранее президент России Владимир Путин поручил правоохранительным органам активнее работать над искоренением «групп смерти» в интернете и наказать их создателей. По словам московского детского омбудсмена Ольги Ярославской, дети вступают в такие сообщества в периоды кризиса и с уже имеющимися предпосылками к суицидальному поведению.

----------


## 4ёрный

Готовимся к очередному шухеру по сайтам су тематики(
А все из-за долбо***ов - родителей.

----------


## 4ёрный

В Липецке местный житель напал с ножом на супругу, работающую мировым судьей, и двоих малолетних детей, в результате один из них погиб. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Следственного комитета России.

В ночь на 27 февраля в полицию позвонила женщина и сообщила, что ее муж нанес ей и дочерям 4 и 11 лет ножевые ранения в квартире, расположенной в доме на улице Стаханова.

Приехавшие на место силовики нашли в квартире тело четырехлетнего ребенка, мать со старшей дочерью госпитализировали с тяжелыми ранениями. Они находятся в реанимации с проникающими ножевыми ранениями груди и живота.

Около дома обнаружено тело главы семейства 1984 года рождения. Он работал в центре продаж иностранного автоконцерна.

Возбуждено уголовное дело. В настоящее время на месте происшествия работают следователи и криминалисты, проводится осмотр, допрашиваются свидетели и очевидцы произошедшего.

По предварительной версии следствия, мужчина в ходе ссоры с супругой причинил ей и двоим дочерям ножевые ранения, после чего попытался поджечь квартиру, а затем свел счеты с жизнью.

Мдяяя... Весна, крыши текут...

----------


## Remarque

> Готовимся к очередному шухеру по сайтам су тематики(
> А все из-за долбо***ов - родителей.


  А вообще, русскоязычных су-форумов можно пересчитать по пальцам: этот, "победиш" и "палата". И "победиш" органы тоже хотели в своё время закрыть. На него были жалобы, ведь там прежде был закрытый раздел с коротким описанием способов су. Тот раздел был доступен для зарегистрированных юзеров. В гостевом разделе его не было видно. Никаких подробностей там не описывали, всё было поверхностно, но даже этого хватило органам для начала проверки. В итоге, админу дали время подчистить тот раздел, чтобы зайт не закрыли, что руководство форума и сделало. А ведь в том разделе просто кое-как описывали способы, добавляя, что подобные попытки не ведут к су. В общем, это был антисуицидный раздел, но его всё равно прикрыли по требованию органов.

----------


## culexus

> А вообще, русскоязычных су-форумов можно пересчитать по пальцам: этот, "победиш" и "палата". И "победиш" органы тоже хотели в своё время закрыть. На него были жалобы, ведь там прежде был закрытый раздел с коротким описанием способов су. Тот раздел был доступен для зарегистрированных юзеров. В гостевом разделе его не было видно. Никаких подробностей там не описывали, всё было поверхностно, но даже этого хватило органам для начала проверки. В итоге, админу дали время подчистить тот раздел, чтобы зайт не закрыли, что руководство форума и сделало. А ведь в том разделе просто кое-как описывали способы, добавляя, что подобные попытки не ведут к су. В общем, это был антисуицидный раздел, но его всё равно прикрыли по требованию органов.


 : ))) Да вообще! Всех этих суицидников - расстреливать надо! : )))

----------


## 4ёрный

Юмор - это когда смешно. Всем.
(Совунья.Смешарики©)

----------


## culexus

Надо голосовалку приделывать к каждой шутке, и если кому-нибудь не было смешно... - расстреливать! : ))

----------


## 4ёрный

Латиноамериканская сценаристка, трансженщина и ЛГБТ-активистка Камила Мария Консепсьон скончалась в результате самоубийства. Об этом сообщает Variety.

Сценаристке было 28 лет. Подробности ее смерти пока не раскрываются.


Консепсьон работала над двумя сериалами Netflix — Gentefied и «Рассвет». Отмечается, что она неоднократно публично выступала и боролась за права трансперсон. Создательница Gentefied Линда Иветт Чавес назвала Консепсьон «огнем, который пытался светить во тьме этого мира».

15 января стало известно, что американский актер Стэн Кирш, звезда сериала «Горец», совершил суицид. Ему был 51 год.

----------


## 4ёрный

В Подмосковье 13-летний самбист совершил самоубийство после того, как родственники отобрали у него игровую приставку за плохие оценки в школе, сообщает «Московский комсомолец».

Происшествие случилось вечером в воскресенье, 1 марта. Мать школьника находилась в роддоме после родов и решила посмотреть электронный дневник старшего сына. Когда она увидела по всем предметам одни двойки, то позвонила бабушке и велела забрать у мальчика консоль. Лишившись игр, юный спортсмен разозлился, убежал в свою комнату и закрылся. Через некоторое время вышедший из ванной отчим забеспокоился. Он выломал дверь, увидел бездыханное тело пасынка и вызвал скорую и полицию. Пока медики ехали на вызов, мужчина пытался самостоятельно реанимировать ребенка. Прибывшие врачи констатировали смерть от удушья.

Полицейские изъяли с места гибели пояс от кимоно, ноутбук и мобильный телефон. Следователи проводят проверку.

По информации издания, подросток воспитывался в полной семье, был рад рождению брата и ждал выписки матери. Увлекался самбо и плохо учился в школе.

----------


## Wasted

Все же новости читают?
Слушайте, ведь в этой истории про ебанутого муженька хайпующей на его костях блогерки содержится абсолютно четкий, надёжный и безболезненный способ СУ, заметили? И мудрствовать не надо. Куда смотрит Роскомнадзор, бгг.

----------


## 4ёрный

Смерть от удушья? Нууу... В общем то да... Но первые секунды...

----------


## Irjdjjd

> Смерть от удушья? Нууу... В общем то да... Но первые секунды...


 Можно поексперементировать на насекомых и найти быстрые способы xD

----------


## 4ёрный

Не, ну я как бы исходя из личного опыта. 
Опять же, петля ускоряет процесс путём передавливания сосудов. А когда просто задыхаешься - это весьма неприятно.

----------


## Irjdjjd

это да

----------


## 4ёрный

Вместе с 18-летней шахматисткой Александрой Вернигорой погиб ее коллега Станислав Богданович. Об этом сообщает Telegram-канал «112».

Отмечается, что несколько дней назад 26-летний гроссмейстер из Одессы сыграл за Россию в интернет-матче против Украины. После этого шахматист подвергся травле. В частности, шахматист Михаил Голубев заявил, что огорчен поступком коллеги, а капитан Team Ukraine на Chess.com Александр Матлак призвал выкинуть Богдановича на свалку, передает РИА ФАН.

Сам шахматист объяснял свой поступок внесением своего вклада в мир между странами, сообщает УНИАН. «Пора уже нам опомниться и остановить эту междоусобицу», — написал он на своей странице. Однако позже пост был удален.

Богданович был чемпионом Одессы и Украины по быстрым шахматам. Погибшая вместе с ним Вернигора состояла в рейтинге Международной шахматной федерации (ФИДЕ) и выступала за Украину.

О смерти Вернигоры и ее молодого человека сообщалось ранее. Рядом с телами были найдены воздушные шары с закисью азота. По предварительным данным, он и стал причиной смерти молодых людей.

----------


## Wasted

Офигеть

----------


## 4ёрный

На телах погибшей 18-летней шахматистки Александры Вернигоры и 26-летнего гроссмейстера Станислава Богдановича обнаружены следы уколов. Об этом в пятницу, 6 марта, сообщает РЕН ТВ.

По информации источника телеканала, у молодого человека — следы уколов на руках и ногах, у девушки — след под коленом. Шприцев во время обыска в квартире не нашли.

Так что может это и не су...

----------


## Wasted

> На телах погибшей 18-летней шахматистки Александры Вернигоры и 26-летнего гроссмейстера Станислава Богдановича обнаружены следы уколов. Об этом в пятницу, 6 марта, сообщает РЕН ТВ.
> 
> По информации источника телеканала, у молодого человека — следы уколов на руках и ногах, у девушки — след под коленом. Шприцев во время обыска в квартире не нашли.
> 
> Так что может это и не су...


 
Выкинули.

----------


## 4ёрный

А может деза. А то сейчас как ломанутся за шариками. Сухой лёд тоже будут продавать по предъявлении справки из ПНД))) 
А то распиарили, понимаешь))))

----------


## Wasted

Кстати, в связи с пандемией КВ можно попытаться намеренно им заразиться и умереть. Как бы и греха нет, и цель достигнута.

----------


## 4ёрный

Процент смертности относительно невелик. Хотя, если Вам за 70 - тогда конечно...

----------


## Wasted

> Процент смертности относительно невелик. Хотя, если Вам за 70 - тогда конечно...


 Да не, всего за 35... Ну, мало ли!...

----------


## Wasted

Смотрите, Даун Хаус какой-то!

https://news.tut.by/accidents/677210.html

----------


## 4ёрный

Во время 25-й Украинской антарктической экспедиции на станции «Академик Вернадский» погиб повар команды 35-летний Василий Омелянович. Об этом в субботу, 9 мая, сообщили в Национальном антарктическом научном центре.
По предварительной версии, он совершил самоубийство из-за личных проблем. Обстоятельства смерти повара выясняются. Известно, что ЧП произошло 8 мая.
«Все мы знали Василия как очень спокойного, взвешенного и доброго человека, настоящего профессионала, — говорит руководитель Национального антарктического научного центра Евгений Дикий. — К сожалению, все мы живые люди, и никто заранее не знает, что для кого станет последней каплей или "соломинкой, которая сломала спину"». Данная экспедиция на станцию «Академик Вернадский» была пятой на счету Омеляновича.
В настоящее время решается вопрос, как перевезти тело погибшего на Украину. Обязанности повара пока выполняют остальные участники экспедиции. Уточняется, что Василий Омелянович родился в 1985 году и жил в городе Малине Житомирской области.
Украинская антарктическая станция «Академик Вернадский» расположена на острове Галиндез Аргентинского архипелага, до 1996-го в этом месте располагалась британская база «Фарадей». На ней постоянно работают 12 полярников.

----------


## Wasted

Днем 9 мая 39-летний житель деревни Кожемякино Краснопольского района Могилевской области выкопал на участке рядом с домом корнеплод и принес его в дом, ошибочно полагая, что это съедобный овощ. Мужчина и его 10-летняя племянница съели его — и им резко стало плохо. Позже, несмотря на оказанную врачами помощь, мужчина и девочка умерли, сообщает СК.



https://news.tut.by/accidents/684004.html

----------


## tempo

Wasted, гэтую варожую бульбiну падкiнулi нам атрыцацялi каронавыбарау!
https://tut.by/lukunamuku/

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, гэтую варожую бульбiну падкiнулi нам атрыцацялi каронавыбарау!
> https://tut.by/lukunamuku/


 
Оказывается, и мудрить ничего не надо, эта штука везде растет.

----------


## Дмитрий 111

Интересно, а чего ввела то в вену? Я бы КСl покрепче растворчик приготовил.

----------


## Wasted

> Интересно, а чего ввела то в вену? Я бы КСl покрепче растворчик приготовил.


 Снотворное вроде как.

----------


## tempo

Wasted, злая корнеплодина оказалась цикутой... 3.14здец...

----------


## Дмитрий 111

> Снотворное вроде как.


 Снотворное? Что то не припомню ампульных снотворных.

----------


## Wasted

> Wasted, злая корнеплодина оказалась цикутой... 3.14здец...


 
Ну так да, я о том же. И растет везде.

----------


## Wasted

> Снотворное? Что то не припомню ампульных снотворных.


 
Таблетки растворила

----------


## tempo

Помню, когда я пытался освоить домик в деревне, нашёл на запущенном огороде некое растение, выделяющееся на фоне травы, на вид вроде салата или сельдерея. Сжевал листик, вроде не жжёт и не горчит. А через полчаса вывернуло так, что чуть из дома успел выбежать, чтобы не блевануть там.
Почитал описание и, кажись, это оно.
Такой шанс упущен, ..ять  :Smile:

----------


## Wasted

> Помню, когда я пытался освоить домик в деревне, нашёл на запущенном огороде некое растение, выделяющееся на фоне травы, на вид вроде салата или сельдерея. Сжевал листик, вроде не жжёт и не горчит. А через полчаса вывернуло так, что чуть из дома успел выбежать, чтобы не блевануть там.
> Почитал описание и, кажись, это оно.
> Такой шанс упущен, ..ять


 
Ну.
Надо ж было корешков поесть, ну кто ж знал?
И совесть не мучила бы.

----------


## Wasted

Эй, братья, а вот прекрасный способ, снимающий к тому же моральные муки! И кайфовый

Там нормас видосик в комментах есть
https://youtu.be/vxhlhmlwSB4

----------


## Wasted

Вот читаешь такое и думаешь: как же повезло ему, блин!

https://news.tut.by/accidents/688237.html

----------

